# Bent/Broken Whiskers



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've noticed that, in the past couple of days, Skeeter has broken a few of his whiskers. Some of them are hanging on still, but look bent. Does this hurt him or cause any balance/depth perception problems?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think they mostly use their whiskers for space issues. They know they can't fit in a certain area if their whiskers brush against the sides of wherever they are trying to fit. I believe whiskers grow back too and if they are bent or broken they aren't in pain at all...probably just like if a human breaks a fingernail. You're cat should be fine...just a little funny looking. :lol:


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> I've noticed that, in the past couple of days, Skeeter has broken a few of his whiskers. Some of them are hanging on still, but look bent. Does this hurt him or cause any balance/depth perception problems?



Oh My Gosh! My 22 week old kitten's name is Skeeter!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Kittie said:


> Oh My Gosh! My 22 week old kitten's name is Skeeter!



Isn't that a coincidence?!  Jim and I chose the name for him because, growing up we both had cats; Jim's cat's name was Sneakers and my cat's name was Scarlett. So, we put the sounds of the two names together and came up with Skeeter! We love him so much.  I mean, just look at that little face!


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

I gave mine his name, Because when he was real small, he was the one who was real fast. He'd run by and it looked like a streak of lightning passing through. And mosquito seemed a bit weird. And Some people do call mosquito's Sketters.. hehe..


----------

